# Elinchrom 400 RX with canon speedlights ? how to use



## Ravikantsharma (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I am  new to studio flash photography and have below questions as kind of confused.

I own a Canon 7D with 2 unit of 580exii flashes along with recently purchased _*Elinchrom 400 RX (*__pair of 2 lights with build in trigger and remote trigger which will go on top of my camera)_


_Earlier, I use to trigger my 2 580exii by wireless triggers (also have 1 radio transmitter and 3 receivers purchased from ebay with a maxsync speed of 250_ .

Now my question is

_1.       _If I am using in studio 2 units of  _Elinchrom 400 RX light (which I will trigger with build in sky port system )at the same time can I  trigger canon 580ex ii in same exporsure. If so how will the setting work.._

Thanks in advance


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 19, 2012)

You can trigger both elinchroms with your 580 if you put the elinchroms in "slave" mode. 

Actually you have many options. Read the manuals for both the 580 and elinchroms and you'll understand.


----------



## Xyloz (Apr 20, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Read the manuals



Enough Said xD


----------

